#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  Netflix não abre em clientes PPPoE..

## marquesjr

Netflix vinha funcionando e do nada não abre em clientes autenticado em pppoe velocidade 5 megas ou ate 8 megas não abre nada eles assistem filme no youtube normal não trava mais já no Netflix da erro direto um erro e o nw-2-5

----------


## fhayashi

Nunca vi esse problema.

O que achei é:
https://help.netflix.com/en/node/14424

----------


## Bruno

> Nunca vi esse problema.
> 
> O que achei é:
> https://help.netflix.com/en/node/14424


pode ser dns não estar resolvendo todos os hosts do netflix

----------


## marquesjr

já troquei o Dns de algumas tvs smart e nada pra nada!! já troquei o Dns no mikrotik e também não resolveu

----------


## gandhi

Cara eu tava com esse problema na sua rb vc faz cache de dns??? Se sim desabilite o cache e seja feliz

Enviado via LG-K430 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## fhayashi

Se for problema de cache, só limpar o cache

Enviado via SM-G935F usando UnderLinux App

----------


## muttley

Aqui na minha rede o dns deles é o ip da minha RB, a porta dos clientes. E o dns eu uso o da operadora. A anos uso assim! Sem problema nenhum!

----------


## jlima2001

O problema é o MTU. Abaixa o MTU que vai funcionar.

----------


## valdineiq

Meu caro. Primeiro desativa o DNS da RB pois ele gera muito problemas. No serviço server do PPPoE coloca um outro DNS como o da Google ou levando em uma máquina Linux um servidor de DNS. Em relação ao MTU existe uma opção na RB para para esse valor fica dinâmico ou trava ele em 1480 que é o padrão para a grande maioria dos equipamentos. Essa alterações devem resolver seus problemas.

----------


## muttley

Pessoal sempre fala em MTU, mas eu nunca mexi nisso! E nunca tive problemas em minha rede!
Em 5 anos aqui....rsrsrs
Maassss... o dns sempre aparece algum probleminha!

----------


## DjeiBoy

> O problema é o MTU. Abaixa o MTU que vai funcionar.


Tenho esse problema aqui direto, resolvi abaixando o valor da MTU/MRU em 1452 e colocando um script para limpar o dns a cada 24 horas

----------


## DjeiBoy

> Pessoal sempre fala em MTU, mas eu nunca mexi nisso! E nunca tive problemas em minha rede!
> Em 5 anos aqui....rsrsrs
> Maassss... o dns sempre aparece algum probleminha!


Quando tiver muitos clientes isso pode se tornar um problema.

----------


## marquesjr

mesmo coisa ainda nada pra nada nem o site abre da netflix

----------


## DjeiBoy

Se quiser mandar acesso pra ver como que está a config, meu email é [email protected], é só chamar.

----------


## marquesjr

O problema ainda persiste, nem o site da NetFlix abre já troquei mtu dns IP resetei a Rb e nada pra nada na. 

Enviado via Moto G (4) usando UnderLinux App

----------


## andrecarlim

Viu se seu firewall está trocando o MSS dos pacotes passantes pelas interfaces PPP?

Enviado via XT1580 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## marquesjr

Como faço pra ver isso amigo!

----------


## fmn10

> Netflix vinha funcionando e do nada não abre em clientes autenticado em pppoe velocidade 5 megas ou ate 8 megas não abre nada eles assistem filme no youtube normal não trava mais já no Netflix da erro direto um erro e o nw-2-5


Estou com esse mesmo problema mas isso tem sido mais recorrente nas tvs

----------


## NTTURBONET

o roteador esta longe? estava com mesmo problema aqui era sinal do roteador chegava fraco ate a tv. colocamos um cabo do roter ate a tv resolveu, outra coisa poe o dns do google no roteador no setor avançado da wan

----------


## marcelorodrigues

> o roteador esta longe? estava com mesmo problema aqui era sinal do roteador chegava fraco ate a tv. colocamos um cabo do roter ate a tv resolveu, outra coisa poe o dns do google no roteador no setor avançado da wan


Cache do DNS do Mikrotik não presta mesmo

----------


## lllpato

Aconteceu comigo, pensei que meu ip tinha ido pra black list da Netflix, como só tenho 1 fiquei meio preocupado, mas apenas troquei o dns do cliente que estava acontecendo isso e funcionou de boa! Estava usando da Google, mudei pro OpenDNS.

Problemas de cache eu diria.

----------


## gandhi

faz um tracert no site da netflix verifica se tem perca de pacotes para o site, isso não é para ser tão problemático assim... posta ai para gente para verificar

----------


## Emanuelcs

To com mesmo problema, abre pesquisas no Google, e-mail, whatsapp normal, porém ao abrir netflix não abre, youtube abre mas não carrega direito os vídeos abaixo da tela principal, fica cinza e demora muito para abrir

----------


## grotondo

ja vi sobre isso. alguns casos era MTU outro era ip na blacklist

----------


## ShiFT

Meu provedor tem servidor do Netflix, logo, eu sempre tive que colocar os DNS do meu provedor na TV, de outro jeito não funcionava.

----------


## andrecarlim

Legal, mas hoje em dia, o negócio é por georreferenciamento. Os teus clientes vão receber pacotes do OCA (CDN) que estiver "mais perto deles". O DNS pode "agilizar", mas não é o único critério. Por isso, hoje em dia, é tão importante manter seus prefixos atualizados nos serviços mais conhecidos de Georreferenciamento IP.

OBS.: Você sabia que o teu OCA pode fornecer/alimentar clientes do Netflix fora da tua rede?

----------


## ShiFT

> Legal, mas hoje em dia, o negócio é por georreferenciamento. Os teus clientes vão receber pacotes do OCA (CDN) que estiver "mais perto deles". O DNS pode "agilizar", mas não é o único critério. Por isso, hoje em dia, é tão importante manter seus prefixos atualizados nos serviços mais conhecidos de Georreferenciamento IP.
> 
> OBS.: Você sabia que o teu OCA pode fornecer/alimentar clientes do Netflix fora da tua rede?


Pode me tirar uma dúvida.. Tal dúvida é de um principiante em redes desse nível. 
Como eu mantenho meus prefixos atualizados? E como eu faço o georreferenciamento de ip?
E qual a topologia que o OCA deveria usar?

----------


## andrecarlim

Então, nesse link que vou deixar tem alguns, da uma lida na thread lá que vai te ajudar.

https://eng.registro.br/pipermail/gt...er/071697.html

----------


## conexao

Boa tarde, estava com esse problema. Resolvi baixando o MTU de 1492 para 1480 no roteador do cliente.

----------


## andrecarlim

> Boa tarde, estava com esse problema. Resolvi baixando o MTU de 1492 para 1480 no roteador do cliente.


Resolveu e adiantou alguma coisa, ou qual foi o "desfecho" disso?

----------


## conexao

> Resolveu e adiantou alguma coisa, ou qual foi o "desfecho" disso?


Sim resolvi. A Netflix está funcionando normalmente. No concentrador pppoe esta mtu 1480 só que em alguns roteadores estão 1492, alterei nos roteadores de 1492 para 1480.

----------


## andrecarlim

Legal, bom saber, é muito válido seu caso!

----------


## leonardoads

Tenho dns local na rb e nunca tive problemas, Isso é um servidor PPPoE mal configurado, recomendo colocar max MTU e max MRU em 1492 e ativar no Profile do servidor pppoe a opção change tcp MSS.

----------


## filipirocha

O mais comum é DNS ou MTU, em relação em DNS é simples, testa outros colocando diretamente na TV, em relação ao MTU, o ideal é utilizar o 1492 "aah mas se colocar esse a rede não funciona tenho que colocar o 1480 e etc", bom se não funcionar no 1492 é algum problema de configuração, você deve se atentar ao MTU quando usa varias tecnologias para transportar o link até o POP, por exemplo: MPLS, VPLS, VLAN e etc, caso não utilize isso, pode usar o 1492 sem medo no RouterOS, se você as tecnologias informadas anteriormente você tem que ter domínio sobre MTU , pois vai ser necessário aumentar o L2MTU nos equipamentos, tanto no RouterOS do pppoe como em todos o equipamentos por onde passa o link, switch, ptp e etc, normalmente os PTP já trabalham com o l2MTU em 1600, mas sempre é necessário revisar e para saber se você está com problema de MTU ou não, faça o seguinte teste:

No Winbox vá na aba tools e abra a ferramenta PING, coloque para pingar no IP do cliente com problema na Netflix, vá na aba advanced altere o Packet Size para 1492 ou para o MTU atual que está configurado no PPPoE, marque abaixo a caixa Dont Fragment e clique em start para pingar novamente, se em Status aparecer a mensagem fragmentation, significa se você está com problema de MTU.

----------


## Cristianosfernandes

Bom Dia Tivemos Alguns problemas assim com clientes via Radio que ultilizavam antenas WOM5000 Intelbras algumas conseguimos resolver atualizando firmware e outras colocamos a antena em bridge com roteador discando o pppoe hoje em dia ainda temos um ou outro problema assim na fibra porem apenas com smartTV SAMSUNG e alguns BOX que os clientes tem aplicativo Netflix é sempre aconselhável você pedir para o cliente testar através do aplicativo do celular para ter um rumo de onde esta o problema.

----------


## Rstp

Netflix vinha funcionando e do nada não abre em clientes autenticado em pppoe velocidade 5 megas ou ate 8 megas não abre nada eles assistem filme no youtube normal não trava mais já no Netflix da erro direto um erro e o nw-2-5

Boa tarde, a todos se você usa servidor Mikrotik vai em ppp server desabilite o MTU e outra coisa se usa routeador de marca não conhecida te aconselho usar routeadores da marca TP-LINK os novos desse ano 2020

----------


## Anderson314

> tenho dns local na rb e nunca tive problemas, isso é um servidor pppoe mal configurado, recomendo colocar max mtu e max mru em 1492 e ativar no profile do servidor pppoe a opção change tcp mss.



quero agradecer estava com esse mesmo problema e para mim isso resolveu .. Ativar tcp mss.

Obrigado !!

----------


## sauberlich

Amigo, vc esta entregando ip publico ou privado para esses clientes que estão com problemas na netflix

----------


## Anderson314

> Amigo, vc esta entregando ip publico ou privado para esses clientes que estão com problemas na netflix



privado..

----------


## maxivane

Quero agradecer por essa dica que resolveu meu problema, o Change TCP MSS vem default, marquei yes e funcionou inclusive em um cliente que a meses não funcionava, sensacional, parabéns e Muito Obrigado.





> Tenho dns local na rb e nunca tive problemas, Isso é um servidor PPPoE mal configurado, recomendo colocar max MTU e max MRU em 1492 e ativar no Profile do servidor pppoe a opção change tcp MSS.

----------

